# عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية



## dododo (15 فبراير 2008)

قامت عصابات ومليشيات حركة الخزي والعار " حماس " بتفجير جمعية الشبان المسيحية بقطاع غزة وبالتحديد مدينة غزة وذلك صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 15/2/2008  وقام المسلحون بتفجير مكتبة الجمعية وهذة تحتوي على كتب عامة للأطفال والصحة والتكنولوجيا وغيرها من الكتب العامة وهذة المكتبة لا تحتوي على أي كتاب دين فهي خاصة بالتثقيف العام ووضعوا عبوة على صالة بالجمعية لكن العبوة لم تنفجر .؟؟؟؟؟؟
فإلى كل المسيحيين بالعالم أرجوا منكم التضامن مع مسيحيي قطاع غزة ولو بيوم صوم وصلاة أو بالتظاهر في الشوارع لحمايتنا من تلك العصابات التي تقتل بنا كل يوم هذة رسالة موجهه لكل المسيحيين بالعالم أرجوا التعميم على كل المواقع والتلفزيونات المسيحية :smi420:


----------



## ramy saba (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

يارب احفظ خرافك


----------



## Maya (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*





*اقتحمت عصابة من الإرهابيين المسلمين فجر اليوم الجمعة مقر جمعية الشباب المسيحي في قطاع غزة ، وقام الإرهابيون بتفجير عبوات ناسفة في المكتبة الرئيسية بداخله وأحدثوا أضرار كبير في المكان ...

وأفادت الأنباء أن عصابة مكونة من 14 مسلح ملثم وفي تمام الساعة الثانية فجراً بالتوقيت المحلي قد اقتحمت مقر جمعية  YMCA أي (  Young Men's Christian Association   ) وبعد أن تغلبوا على اثنين من حراس الأمن قاموا بزرع عبوات ناسفة وتفجيرها  في المكتبة الرئيسية بدخل المقر مما أدى تدمير كامل وحريق كبير في المكتبة  تسبب في احتراق آلاف الكتب والأشرطة الثقافية الموجودة فيها  ......

كما قام المسلحون باقتحام مكتب المدير وسرقة جهاز حاسوب كما قاما بسرقة سيارة كما أشار أحد حراس الأمن الذين تم اختطافهم وإلقائهم في مكان شمال غزة ...

ويضم مقر الجمعية رياض أطفال ومدرسة ونادي للرياضة وصالات للاجتماعات والمكتبة وهي كما قيل مفتوحة لجميع سكان غزة على اختلاف دياناتهم  ....

ويذكر أخيراً أن عدد المسيحيين في قطاع غزة يبلغ نحو 3.500 مسيحي ينتمي أغلبهم إلى الكنيسة اليونانية الأرثوذكسية وقد تعرضوا في الأشهر الماضية إلى عدة اعتداءات تراوحت بين القتل والاختطاف وإحراق أو تفجير مقرات وجمعيات مسيحية ....*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

ربنا يرحمنا
يارب انت قولت من مسكم فقد مس حدقه عينى
انت قادر يارب على حميتنا متكلين على وعدك
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

يا يسوع ارحم اودك واحميهم فيك يا من وعدت من مسكم يمس حدقة عينى ارحمنا وخلصنا باسمك القدوس


----------



## الحوت (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

*اعمال همج مسلمين !!
كما فعل بن العاص بمكتبة الاسكندرية هكذا يفعل المسلمين الفلسطينيين بالمكتبة التي تخدمهم و تنمي ثقافاتهم !!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

لا يمدون يدهم  الا بكل  شر ..لا يعرفون غير لغة التفجير والتدمير ..ليس لديهم اى وازع دينى او حتى انسانى .. اعتنقوا الارهاب دينا لهم .. لا يسعنا الا ان نقول ارحمنا يا رب .


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*


*

*

*القبس .. لمسلحون يفجرون مكتبة «الشبان المسيحيين» في غزة *

*أ.ف.ب .. مسلحون مجهولون يفجرون مكتبة جمعية الشبان المسيحية بغزة*

*العربية نت .. مجهولون يفجرون مكتبة جمعية "الشبان المسيحية" في غزة*

*محيط .. غزة: مجهولون يفجرون جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

*جريدة الأيام الفلسطينية .. غزة: مجهولون يفجرون مكتبة جمعية الشبان الـمسيحية ويلحقون بها دماراً كبيراً*

*جريدة الأيام الفلسطينية .. حملة استنكارات واسعة للاعتداء على جمعية الشبان الـمسيحية في غزة*

*القدس العربى .. الاعتداء علي جمعية المسيحيين في غزة*

*فلسطينيو 48 .. التشريعي الفلسطيني يدين الاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية في غزة *

*وكالة انباء شيخوا .. مجهولون يقتحمون جمعية مسيحية في غزة ويفجرون عبوة بداخلها*

*وكالة معاُ الإخبارية المستقلة .. حزب الشعب الفلسطيني يستنكر تفجير مكتبة جمعية الشبان المسيحية في غزة *

*وكالة معاُ الإخبارية المستقلة .. الديمقراطية تدين قيام مجهولون بالاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

*وكالة معاُ الإخبارية المستقلة .. جمعيات ومؤسسات حقوقية تدين الاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية وتطالب المسؤولين باجراء تحقيقات جدية*

*إيلاف .. حماس تدين الاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية *

*وكالة معاُ الإخبارية المستقلة .. جبهة النضال تدين الاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

*وكالة معاُ الإخبارية المستقلة .. المبادرة تدين الاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية ومنع توزيع "الايام" في غزة*

*B.B.C .. جمعية الشبان المسيحيين مفتوحة لكل سكان غزة *

*Coptreal 
News Observation Network 
شبكة الرصد الإخبارى 




​*​


----------



## mr:azer (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

انة عمل مشين  يحض على الكراهية والضغينة ونحن نقف بجانبهم ونساندهم فى حل قضيتهم فهذاجزاانا فاللة خير معين على القوم الظالمين


----------



## الحوت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

*اسلامية اسلامية حنخليها اسلامية :smile02

انها فلسطين ارض اسلامية يجب ممارسة التطهير العرقي ضد النصارى الكفره واليهود احفاد القردة والخنازير عليهم لعنه اللات والعزى :nunu0000:

ويجب انزال العلم الصهيوني اللعين ورفع علم السعودية ابو سيفين عليها :smile01

ولا يبقى فيها دينين ابدا :act23:*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*

كراهية .. كراهية لكل ثقافة وعلم هذا ما يحويه قاموسهم

الرب يرحمنا من اعوان ابليس ولكن لانعمم علي كل المسلمين يا اخوتي هناك العديد الصالحين بالفعل

الرب ينير عقولهم كي يعرفوا الرب المخلص


----------



## esambraveheart (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاجل قطاع غزة ::: عصابات ومليشيات حماس تفجر مقر جمعية الشبان المسيحية*



قبطى حقيقى قال:


> *إيلاف .. حماس تدين الاعتداء على جمعية الشبان المسيحية *
> []




*هذا هو المضحك المبكى في الموضوع

كلاب حماس المسعوره تدين افتراس كلابها للفريسه التي لاحول لها و لاقوه و التي افترستها كلابها 

و صحيح ..يقتل القتيل و يمشي في جنازته​*


----------



## نفيين1988 (13 مايو 2008)

الى اقتحموا الجميعة عناصر من جيش الاسلام ومن حماس يعنى نفس الشخص بيشتغل فى التنين ومنهم من عناصر الامن الدالخلى الخاص تبع حماس حماس هى من اقتحمت المقر وبسلاحها وهى من تمارس كل شئ فى غزة لانها تسيطر عسكريا وشبه امنيا على غزة بالكامل


----------

